# Some Knives at a Gathering



## mr drinky (May 27, 2013)

Just a follow up picture from last night. I posted the wine (consumption) list in the 'what are you drinking' thread. 

Chuckles, heldentenor, justin0505 and myself spent the night annoying spouses with knife talk and ignoring our children. 

k.


----------



## Lefty (May 27, 2013)

Nice! I see a Fish!


----------



## mr drinky (May 27, 2013)

I probably should have put this in a different sub-forum mods. 

And yes, the Fish was on hand. Thanks Lefty.

k.


----------



## Mrmnms (May 27, 2013)

What's up with the little pink critter?


----------



## mr drinky (May 27, 2013)

It's a Masahiro kid's knife.

k.


----------



## Mike9 (May 27, 2013)

Wow - great looking group of knives - (nice to see the my old Yanagi in that group).


----------



## turbochef422 (May 28, 2013)

I really want that fowler


----------



## Justin0505 (May 28, 2013)

mr drinky said:


> ...and ignoring our children.
> 
> k.



The children were well supervised by a Belgian Malinois.

Also, you forgot to mention the ridiculous food: the best braised ox tail I've ever had, that crazy mustard , creme fraiche, wine and chicken concoction, probably 13 different cheese, a half dozen+ different spreads and delicious things from jars, and cookies from Chuckles' wife that were so good that they just confirmed my suspicion that baking is sorcery, not science and all pastry chefs are witches. 

some more proof that it happened:


----------



## Crothcipt (May 28, 2013)

Looks like a great "expense" there. Sounds like a great time too. Is this going to be a yearly endeavor?


----------



## mr drinky (May 28, 2013)

Crothcipt said:


> ...Is this going to be a yearly endeavor?



Well, considering the last one took place in late January -- four months ago -- it is hard to say. 

k.


----------



## mainaman (May 28, 2013)

I see a Kato and shigefusa


----------



## mr drinky (May 28, 2013)

mainaman said:


> I see a Kato and shigefusa



I think there were two Katos and one Shig nakiri. 

k.


----------



## Jmadams13 (May 28, 2013)

K, I want your dinning table. Love the live edge. 

Looks like a great time.


----------



## mr drinky (May 28, 2013)

Jmadams13 said:


> K, I want your dinning table. Love the live edge.
> 
> Looks like a great time.



Ah yes, the table. I think I have gotten more comments about that table than any knife I have ever owned. 2-inch thick black walnut with a live edge and it weighs over 500 pounds. I love it. 

k.


----------



## Jmadams13 (May 28, 2013)

I sorta remember the posts when you got it, and had to change my pants then, and then again tonight. I can honestly say that your the first guy to make that happen...twice... 

If I ever have money, or a place big enough, would be something I'd be into.


----------

